# Welches Mainboard & GTX 1060



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte die Frage, welche GTX 1060 ihr empfehlen könnt.

Und dazu, welches Mainboard ihr für eine gtx 1060 & i5 6500 mit HyperX Fury DDR4 ihr empfehlt.

lg


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. Januar 2017)

Ähm... Du hast doch schon einen Beratungsthread Gaming PC ~ 1200€ Absegnung Warum ein neuer Thread?!


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

Ist ja jetzt ne andere Frage ^^
Geht ja jetzt um die Marke und nicht um die Zusammenstellung.

falls es falsch ist tut es mir leid, ich bin hier nicht so erfahren.

Übrigens Frohes neues Jahr euch.


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. Januar 2017)

Wenn man mal die SuFu bemühen würde, aber wer macht das schon, sind einige sehr zufrieden mit dieser ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1060 6GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Find ich aber Preislich übertrieben, für eine 1060. Diese wird auch Empfohlen Palit GeForce GTX 1060 6GB JetStream Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. 

Und wegen dem neuenThread... Überleg mal wenn hier jeder wegen jeder Kleinigkeit einen neuen Thread aufmacht. Wie soll man den Leuten helfen, wenn man jedes mal 10 Threads durchforsten muss, um nicht jedes mal die gleichen Tips und Ratschläge zu geben.


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

Dann weiß ich in Zukunft bescheid.

bez. der GraKa, mir wurde zB die MSI empfohlen, aber die finde ich super teuer, oder die Gainward, hast du damit vlt irgendwie Erfahrungen?

lg


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. Januar 2017)

Palit und Gainward sind baugleich. Guckst du...
Produktvergleich Gainward GeForce GTX 1060 6GB, Palit GeForce GTX 1060 6GB JetStream | Geizhals Deutschland
Unterschiede gibts fast keine. Die Palit ist ein wenig höher. Ansonsten tut sich da nicht viel.

Ach ein MoBo wolltest du auch noch... ASRock H170 Pro4S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland zum Beispiel.


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

Ich habe jetzt des öfteren gelesen, dass die Gainward keinen Zerofan modus mehr hat & auch recht heiß wird.
Ist das bei anderen Karten besser, bzw hat die Jetstream da einen anderen Kühler?


----------



## Atomixxx (2. Januar 2017)

Ich finde bei Grafikkarten ist der Unterschied von Hersteller zu Hersteller minimal insofern man kein OC betreiben will......

Ich nehme immer die am günstigsten ist hab schon alles gehabt   Spahire , Asus , MSI ,  Palit , Gainward , Evga   usw. usw. 

Könnte jetzt über keinen sagen das dieser Hersteller besonders gut ist im Gegensatz zu anderen ....

Mainboard ist da schon eine andere Sache.


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

Es wird zB geschrieben, dass MSI sehr kühl und leise ist und ein super Programm hat mit dem man alles leicht einstellt.

Das hat zB Palit nicht, ist es das denn wirklich wert dann 55€ mehr auszugeben?

Ich OC nicht und glaube auch nicht, dass ich iwas an den Einstellungen ändern würde.

Das Mainboard sieht ja sehr gut aus, vorallem der Preis, also würde dieses auf jedenfall reichen?
Vorher hatte ich mir das Asus H170 Pro Gaming ausgesucht.

lg


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. Januar 2017)

mooo11 schrieb:


> ... ein super Programm hat mit dem man alles leicht einstellt.....


Was suchst du jetzt Eigentlich?! Ein Programm oder eine Grafikkarte? Was willst du denn Einstellen? Du willst kein OC machen... Also wofür ein "super Programm"?

Du scheinst sehr Unentschlossen, was für einen PC du nun schlussendlich am Suchen bist. Ich Klinke mich hier mal aus, bist du weisst was du willst.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (2. Januar 2017)

Der MSI Afterburner funktioniert bei jeder Karte!

Und für was brauchst du ein Tool wenn du nicht OC möchtest???

Ich würde ein Asrock, Asus,Gigabyte,MSI,EVGA oder Super Micro Board empfehlen!

Sorry,was ist das für eine Frage?!
Das ist vergleichbar wie wenn ich fragen würde: Ich möchte ein Auto kaufen, welche Marke kann man empfehlen!

Überleg dir welche Anforderungen du an ein Mainboard stellst bzw was es können soll und lies dich zumindest mal oberflächlich ein - zum Beispiel ein Test.
Ich verstehe die Menschen nicht?!
Wenn ich jetzt behaupte nimm das X99 super Gaming XXX Model und jemand anderes bestätigt mich zufällig auch noch, nimmst du das dann ohne dich vorher seriös informiert zu haben (zumindest rudimentär)?

Erinnert mich an die typischen Fitnessstudio Opfer - nach nem halben Jahr schmeißen schon alle was ein weil ein bekannter gesagt hat dass das gut ist - aaaargh!


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

Ich denke nicht, dass ich OC werde, aber das Feature zu haben bietet ja immerhin die möglichkeit etwas zu verstellen.
Wer weiß ob ich in nem Jahr noch so denke wie jetzt 

Das Mainboard soll einfach gut funktionieren, was soll ich da sagen, hab halt absolut keine Ahnung davon.
Kann man dort gut den Lüfter montieren, passt alles gut drauf, ist es zuverlässig, sowas halt.
GraKa, Prozessor etc. da kann ich etwas mit reden, das wars aber schon.

und ja ich lese sofort Bewertungen und ab und an suche ich mal Tests der vorgeschlagenen Teile


----------



## Killermarkus81 (2. Januar 2017)

mooo11 schrieb:


> und ja ich lese sofort Bewertungen und ab und an suche ich mal Tests der vorgeschlagenen Teile



Dann ist ja gut !
Deine Ansprüche erfüllt quasi jedes Board.

Ich persönlich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Asrock gemacht (Asus zwei von 6 abgeraucht), MSI vier mal verbaut - alle laufen noch,allerdings finde ich den UEFI Aufbau teilweise sehr unübersichtlich aufgebaut.
Gigabyte hab ich bisher nur einmal verbaut,aber wie mit jedem anderen auch bisher keine Probleme gehabt.

AKTUELL bin ich auf 6 Kerne umgestiegen @4.6 Ghz (sehr gute Cpu erwischt).
Das dazugehörige MSI Board (X99) hab ich günstig bekommen (Titanium Serie).
Der Bootvorgang dauert jetzt in etwa doppelt so lange wie zuvor, das Mainboard muss erst mal gefühlt 20 Sekunden die ganzen Zusatzcontroller initialisieren.


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

Okay.
habe mich jetzt für das AsRock H170Pro4S entschieden, da ich denke ich kein OC betreiben werde^^

Nun zu meiner letzten Frage meine SSD betreffend.

Ich schwanke gerade zwischen einer Crucial BX200 240GB SSD oder einer Samsung 850 Evo 250 GB.
Ich habe mir jetzt bestimmt 100 Bewertungen der beiden durchgelesen, aber überall werden beide eigendlich hoch angepriesen.
Natürlich denke ich, dass die Samsung etwas schneller ist, aber auch wirklich so viel schneller?

Und ist es nötig, wenn ich eh kaum Speicher brauche ( nach 4 Jahren ohne jemals wirklich daten zu löschen habe ich jetzt 463GB auf dem PC)
eine HDD dazu zu kaufen, oder lieber eine 500GB SSD, preislich ist es ja fast das gleiche.


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. Januar 2017)

mooo11 schrieb:


> Natürlich denke ich, dass die Samsung etwas schneller ist, aber auch wirklich so viel schneller?


Falscher Schwerpunkt... Geschwindigkeit! Einen merkenswerten Unterschied wirst du niemals feststellen.

Crucial MX300 275GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, keine BX200. 

Und welche Grafikkarte wirst du nun nehmen? Wo hast du denn mal eben 100 Bewertungen gelesen? Kannst du zwischen Sinnvollen (die wenigsten) und nicht Sinnvollen (die meissten) unterscheiden?

Kannst ja deine alte Platte als Datengrab weiterverwenden.


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

Warum keine Bx200?

Grafikkarte weiß ich immernoch nicht....^^
Ich lese gerade Threads hier im Forum.
Mit dem Mainboard hast du mir schon sehr geholfen, das war die Hauptfrage.

Bewertungen naja, auf Mindfactory 
Und halt jeweils Testberichte, die aber bei beiden sehr gut ausfallen.
Und etwas kann ich schon sehen welche sinnvoll ist, aber ich denke nicht bei allen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. Januar 2017)

BX Serie ist mehr Mainstream, MX Serie ist Leistungsfähiger. Dazu findest du genug Tests, auch bei PCGH. Wobei auch die Samsung der BX vorzuziehen wäre. Die ADATA Ultimate SU800 haben in Tests auch gut abgeschnitten, liegen auf MX300 Niveau.


----------



## RtZk (2. Januar 2017)

Nimm einfach eine Crucial, die minimal höhere Geschwindigkeit der Samsung rechtfertigt nicht den um einiges höheren Preis und da am besten die von evilgrin68 vorgeschlagene.


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

Falls es euch interessiert.

Ich habe mich nach 2 Testberichten und mehreren Bewertungen für die Palit gtx 1060 Super Jetstream entschieden.
Sie liegt preislich im Mittelfeld, ist nicht sehr laut und taktet auch gut.
Eigendlich würde ich sogar eher zur MSI tendieren, aber die ist mir dann doch zu teuer für die gleiche Leistung.

Habe auch die Mx300 eingebaut.
Kurz nochmal die Frage, ist es sinnvoll eine HDD einzubauen, oder lieber zu einer 500GB SSD greifen ohne HDD, weil ich eh nicht so viel Speicher brauche.

Falls es euch interessiert, hier ist meine letztendliche Zusammenstellung.
Passt auch perfekt wollte 1000€ ausgeben.

Könnt ja kurz ein Feedback geben wenn ihr wollt, oder lasst es 
Aber danke an euch ihr wart eine super Hilfe.

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## RtZk (2. Januar 2017)

Ich würde dann an deiner Stelle lieber die 500gb Version der SSD nehmen statt einer HDD. Die Super Jetstream ist auch unnötig die Jetstream lässt sich genauso hoch übertakten abgesehen davon macht die leicht übertaktete Super Jetstream keinen großen Unterschied ,wenn sie gleich auf 2000mhz laufen würde wäre das was anderes aber mit ein paar Klicks lässt sich das per Afterburner einstellen.


----------



## markus1612 (2. Januar 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich würde dann an deiner Stelle lieber die 500gb Version der SSD nehmen statt einer HDD. Die Super Jetstream ist auch unnötig die Jetstream lässt sich genauso hoch übertakten abgesehen davon macht die leichte übertakte der Super Jetstream keinen großen Unterschied ,wenn sie gleich auf 2000mhz laufen würde wäre das was anderes aber mit ein paar Klicks lässt sich das per Afterburner einstellen.



Zumal man im Normalfall gar nichts übertakten muss. Nvidia Boost macht für einen die ganze Arbeit.


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

Ich übertakte ja nix.
Habe ja auch ein Mainboard was nicht für OC geeignet ist drin^^

Ich habe die Super Jetstream nur genommen, da sie angeblich etwas leister ist usw.


----------



## markus1612 (2. Januar 2017)

Der Kühler der Super Jetstream ist identisch mit dem der normalen Jetstream und sollte sich daher auch leistungstechnisch nicht unterscheiden.
Lediglich Standardtakt - und boost sind bei der Super Jetstream etwas höher, was aufgrund von Nvidia Boost ohnehin ziemlich irrelevant ist.

Btw: Eine Grafikkarte kannst du immer übertakten, egal welches Mainboard.


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Der Kühler der Super Jetstream ist identisch mit dem der normalen Jetstream und sollte sich daher auch leistungstechnisch nicht unterscheiden.
> Lediglich Standardtakt - und boost sind bei der Super Jetstream etwas höher, was aufgrund von Nvidia Boost ohnehin ziemlich irrelevant ist.
> 
> Btw: Eine Grafikkarte kannst du immer übertakten, egal welches Mainboard.



Super okay dann nehm ich die Jetstream 

Oh, das wusste ich nicht, danke dir.

Weiß jemand ob  Palit auch ein anständiges Programm dafür hat oder muss man das anders machen?
Ich weiß wie gesagt nur von MSI das es dort fast mit einem Mausklick getan ist.


----------



## Spearemint (2. Januar 2017)

mooo11 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hätte die Frage, welche GTX 1060 ihr empfehlen könnt.
> 
> ...



KFA² GeForce GTX 1060 6GB OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Nimm einfach die billigste - Mag sein das die ein paar Grad wärmer wird, dass ist aber absolut im Rahmen und rechtfertigt keine 70 Euro Aufpreis zur MSI/Asus Karte.


----------



## Spearemint (2. Januar 2017)

mooo11 schrieb:


> Super okay dann nehm ich die Jetstream
> 
> Oh, das wusste ich nicht, danke dir.
> 
> ...



Du kannst das Programm von MSI auch für andere Karten (die nicht von MSI sind) verwenden.


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

Noch ne kurze Frage^^
Bin grad kurz vorm bestellen.

Wenn ich mir doch den i5 6600k nehme, welche Mainboard würdet ihr dann empfehlen?
Das Asus Z170 Pro Gaming finde ich ziemlich teuer

lg


----------



## RtZk (2. Januar 2017)

Insofern du kein Sichtfenster hast, weshalb ich das Pro Gaming genommen habe , nimm dann das AsRock Z170 Extreme4. Alles darunter macht nicht viel Sinn wenn du denn irgendwann die CPU übertakten willst.


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

Ah ok  danke 

ne Sichtfenster hab ich nicht

Muss ich verstehen warum da 12€ Unterschied sind?

ASRock Z170M Extreme4 Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual

ASRock Z170 Extreme4 Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual


----------



## RtZk (2. Januar 2017)

Ja hat eine andere Größe sprich ist kein ATX Formfaktor mehr also das 2 nehmen. Allerdings würde mich mal interessiere warum in der Beschreibung von dem mAtx board Quad-Sli steht obwohl es nur 3 PCI-E Slots besitzt ???, ist für dich (TE) aber nicht relevant


----------



## markus1612 (2. Januar 2017)

mooo11 schrieb:


> Ah ok  danke
> 
> ne Sichtfenster hab ich nicht
> 
> ...



Das Extreme 4 (ohne M) ist größer und bietet mehr Schnittstellen bzw mehr Platz.
Außerdem ist die Spannungsversorgung für die CPU etwas besser.

Wenn du den 6600K nehmen willst, solltet du auch einen größeren Kühler, sowie schnelleren RAM (2800-3200MHz) einplanen.

Wie sieht denn eigentlich deine komplette Konfiguration aus?


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

Bisher jetzt so Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Welchen Ram und Kühler würdest du denn empfehlen?


----------



## RtZk (2. Januar 2017)

Der Kühler passt, aber nimm RAM mit 2133 mhz, alles drüber ist Verschwendung, da dein Mainboard maximal 2133mhz unterstützt. Nimm zB den hier: 8635019 - 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

Ja ist mir auch eben aufgefallen war schon am grübeln ob ich jetzt das Mainboard wechsel oder den RAM.
keine Ahnung ob die 500 mhz sehr viel ausmachen beim RAM.

Wenn ich den 6600K mit dem ASRock Z170 nehme, würde der RAM und der Kühler dann nicht passen?

Aber ist es denn überhaupt nötig für mich zu übertakten?
Ich spiele zB viel CSGO, League of Legends, Overwatch, auch etwas Battlefield 1 aber eher wenig.

Also eher Spiele etc die jetzt nicht die unfassbare Leistung brauchen.


----------



## RtZk (2. Januar 2017)

Dann würde ich gleich 3000/3200mhz RAM nehmen und auch den Kühler gegen einen stärkeren wechseln, ich hab keine Ahnung wie es mit deinem Budget aussieht, ich werfe einfach mal die drei hier rein EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 Tower Kühler - Hardware,, das ist der mit leicht mehr Leistung und das der der leiser ist 8635756 - EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition. Falls du mehr Geld dafür hättest kannst du dir den stärksten Luftkühler holen, das wäre der hier EKL Alpenföhn Olymp Tower Kühler - Hardware,.


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

Bei meiner jetzigen Zusammenstellung, würde es sic hdenn für die 500  mhz lohnen ein anderes Mainboard zu nehmen?

ich sag mal EIG will ich bei 1000€ bleiben, aber falls es sinnvoller ist wär es ja auch besser was stärkeres zu nehmen.

Was ist mit dem Brocken ECO?


----------



## markus1612 (2. Januar 2017)

Kommt natürlich auf die Situation an, ob die 500MHz einen Unterschied machen.
Man kann auch mit dem 6500 klar kommen, so ist es nicht.

Bei 1000€ würde ich OC ganz hinten anstellen, denn Z170-Board, 2800-3200MHz RAM, größerer Kühler und übertaktbare  CPU machen das ganze System schnell mal recht teuer.
Da ist das Geld in was anderes sinnvoller investiert, z.B. ne große SSD o.ä.

Der Brocken ECO ist für OC doch recht ungeeignet.


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

Hmm ja sind dann schon minimum 100€ mehr.

Sind denn 2133 mhz für die meisten Sachen ausreichend was jetzt spiele angeht?
(Kein 4K oder high end ultra mega grafik kracher  )


----------



## markus1612 (2. Januar 2017)

mooo11 schrieb:


> Hmm ja sind dann schon minimum 100€ mehr.
> 
> Sind denn 2133 mhz für die meisten Sachen ausreichend was jetzt spiele angeht?
> (Kein 4K oder high end ultra mega grafik kracher  )



Bei einer K-CPU sollte es schon auch schnellerer RAM sein, denn gerade in Spielen, wo der höhere Takt einen Vorteil bringt, bringt auch der schnellere RAM einen mehr oder minder großen vorteil.


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

ich denke K-CPU ist mir dann doch zu teuer, wäre dann ja schon ein großer Preisunterschied^^

Ich denke mal der RAM kostet dann auch so 140€ oder?


----------



## RtZk (2. Januar 2017)

Nein G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-3200C16D-16GVK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  der Preisunterschied ist wirklich minimal bei höher getaktetem RAM.


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

Das wäre dann das System mit K-CPU, geht ja eig vom Preis.
Passt das mit dem Netzteil?

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## RtZk (2. Januar 2017)

mooo11 schrieb:


> Das wäre dann das System mit K-CPU, geht ja eig vom Preis.
> Passt das mit dem Netzteil?
> 
> Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von



Ja passt alles, kannst du so bestellen.


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

Wunderbar, dann danke ich euch auf jedenfall.

Last Question, Win 10, kann man sich da getrost so ein Angebot von Ebay kaufen für 20€ oder sollte man da eine richtige Version mit CD usw kaufen?


----------



## RtZk (2. Januar 2017)

Das Problem ist, dass ,selbst wenn du einen funktionierenden Code bei Ebay für 20€ bekommst, du immer noch einen Bootfähigen Stick brauchst auf dem eine ISO Datei von Windows 10 ist, welche man sich aus dem Internet runterladen kann auf der Windows Seite. Ich habe es nicht hingekriegt einen Bootfähig zubekommen, vielleicht war ich auch einfach nur unffähig^^.  Habe mir dann Windows im Einzelhandel gekauft was halt um einiges teuerer ist, wo ein Bootfähiger Stick mit Windows 10 dabei war. Allgemein würde ich das nicht bei Ebay kaufen, wenn du einen Code kaufst dann lieber von einem Online Shop der halbwegs vertrauenswürdig ist. Schau aber erster ob du es hinbekommst einen  Stick  bootfähig zu machen.


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

Weißt du, das mich das wort bootfähig schon überfordert ?


----------



## RtZk (2. Januar 2017)

Dann Kauf dir bei eine Version mit Stick oder CD kostet ungefähr 100 Euro , bei Alternate oder Mindfactory im Einzelhandel kostet so eine 135 Euro. Sonst hast du eine Menge Ärger damit oder aber du liest dich rein und versuchst dein Glück. Microsoft Windows 10 Home 64 Bit Deutsch DSP/SB


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

Also wie man ihn bootfähig macht hab ich jetzt verstanden.
Ich versuch einfach mal mein Glück und hoffe es klappt, wär ja dann doch billiger^^


----------



## RtZk (2. Januar 2017)

mooo11 schrieb:


> Also wie man ihn bootfähig macht hab ich jetzt verstanden.
> Ich versuch einfach mal mein Glück und hoffe es klappt, wär ja dann doch billiger^^



Denk daran das es nicht reicht die ISO Datei auf den Stick zu ziehen.


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

was muss man denn noch machen?
bootfähig hab ich jetzt gelesen wie es geht.
den code eingeben und sonst ?


----------



## RtZk (2. Januar 2017)

Tja ich kann dir nur sagen das der Stick nicht bootfähig ist nur weil du die ISO Datei draufkopierst. Vielleicht kann sich hier mal jemand zu äußern der das schon öfter gemacht hat. Vermutlich ist es gar nicht mal so schwer.


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

Bootfahigen USB-Stick als Installationsmedium fur Windows erstellen >> WinTotal.de

da wirds eig gut erklärt


----------



## RtZk (2. Januar 2017)

Ich habe eines dieser Tools benutzt und es hat nicht geklappt.


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. Januar 2017)

Hey mooo11

Es wurde schon drauf hingewiesen, vielleicht hast du überlesen. Bei deiner jetzigen Konfig reicht RAM mit 2133 MHz...

Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL13-15-15-28 (CMK16GX4M2A2133C13) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Für den Bootstick kann man das Media Creation Tool von Microsoft nehmen. Windows 10


----------



## mooo11 (2. Januar 2017)

Ja habe ich schon ausgetauscht danke 

Ich werde auf die K-CPU Variante mit 3000Mhz bestellen heute nacht.


----------



## blautemple (2. Januar 2017)

*Welches Mainboard &amp; GTX 1060*

Es gibt ein Tool von Microsoft, das den Stick ganz von alleine bootfähig macht 


Media Creation Tool fur Windows 10 - Download - CHIP

Das sollte wirklich jeder bedienen können...

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mooo11 (9. Januar 2017)

Hallo nochmal.

Da jetzt Kaby-lake raus ist, möchte ich mir diesen statt den skylake kaufen.
Also den i5-7600K.
Die Frage ist jetzt, muss ich zwingend ein Z270 board haben und wen ja kann man schon eins empfehlen?
Oder geht auch das Z170 extreme?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. Januar 2017)

Wenn dann ein Z270-Board, denn sonst hast du keine Vorteile einem i5 6600k gegenüber.


----------



## Atomixxx (9. Januar 2017)

Hab bislang noch kein Hardware Test zu den 270 Boards gelesen aber du darfst auch gerne Google bemühen


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. Januar 2017)

Atomixxx schrieb:


> Hab bislang noch kein Hardware Test zu den 270 Boards gelesen aber du darfst auch gerne Google bemühen



Das wichtigste in Kürze:
- 24 statt 20 PCIe-Lanes
- daher auch 30 statt 26 HISO-Lanes
- dadurch bessere Anbindung von verschiedenen Schnittstellen möglich
- oft bessere Anbindung von M.2 PCIe-SSDs
- nicht-Z-Boards können jetzt bis zu 2400MHz RAM nutzen

Und ganz wichtig:
Viele neue LEDs und Plastikabdeckungen.


----------



## mooo11 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard &amp; GTX 1060*

Also ich habe mir jetzt diese beiden Mainbaords rausgesucht:

Asus Prime Z270-A Intel Z270 So.1151 Dual Channel
Asus Prime Z270-K Intel Z270 So.1151 Dual Channel

Ich nehme den i5 7600K, übertakte denke ich leicht mit 16 GB DDR4 3200mhz & einer palit jetstream 1060.
Die beiden Boards unterscheiden sich nur sehr gering, aber ich habe zB keine ahnung was ein PCI Port ist etc.
Kann mir einer sagen ob das günstigere für mich reichen würde?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. Januar 2017)

Das K sieht gut aus, kannst du nehmen. Die 7 CPU-Phasen machen mich etwas stutzig. Sollte es dazu Infos geben, schaue ich mal nach. 

Genaueres kann ich dir zu keinem der Boards etwas sagen, dazu fehlen noch genaue Tests. 

Das Z270-A ist der Nachfolger des Z170-A. Das 170er hatte einige Bugs und Probleme. Ob das der Nachfolger hat - keine Ahnung. Ich denke mal nicht, doof sind die Jungs von Asus ja nicht.

Sonst gibt es noch die Fatal1ty-Reihe von AsRock, die Z170-Boards aus der Reihe waren gut. Gerade das K4 wurde immer gern genommen und hatte relativ wenig Probleme.
Der Nachfolger macht auch einen guten Eindruck, sofern man die Optik gut findet. 
ASRock Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming K4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Atomixxx (9. Januar 2017)

Ja würde reichen

Ansonsten Hier 

ASRock Z270 Extreme 4 mit Kaby Lake i5 7600K/i7 7700k im Test


Haste ein Test und bei MF gibt's das auch


----------



## mooo11 (9. Januar 2017)

Das extreme 4 sieht geil aus, und ich wollte vorher auch das z170 extreme 4, die frage ist jetzt, ob halt asus oder asrock.
Haben die hersteller bei den z170 modellen vorteile gehabt?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. Januar 2017)

Ist voll egal, Asus und AsRock können beide Boards bauen.
Kurzzeitig hatte Asus Probleme mit der Erkennung von schnellem RAM. Das haben sie aber recht fix in den Griff bekommen.

Asus ist immer etwas teurer als AsRock, da der Name eben größer ist.


----------



## Atomixxx (9. Januar 2017)

Asrock ist doch nur eine Tochter von Asus  ! 

Meinst du das von mir verlinkt Asrock Extreme 4 mit  z270  ?


----------



## mooo11 (9. Januar 2017)

Bei Boards bin ich immer so komplett aufgeschmisse.

Also:
Das Asus Z270 Prime K kostet 144€
Das Asus Z270 Prime A kostet 164€
Das Asrock Z270 K4 kostet       156€
Das Asrock Z270 Extreme 4      173€

um Zukunftsorienteirt zu denken, welches würdet ihr nehmen wenn ihr euch entscheiden müsstet?

@Atomixxx, ja das was du verlinkt hast


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. Januar 2017)

Atomixxx schrieb:


> Asrock ist doch nur eine Tochter von Asus!



Ich glaube, du bist auf dem Stand von 2002-2009. Seitdem ist AsRock ein eigenständiger Boardhersteller. 

Edit:
Prime K: Preis-Leistung
Prime A: Etwas mehr Ausstattung, die wohl eher nicht benötigt wird. Dazu tolle Optik
K4: Preis-Leistung und Optik.
Extreme 4: Momentan zu teuer.


----------



## mooo11 (10. Januar 2017)

Hallo meine Freunde 

Der 15.01 ist nah und wenns Gehalt kommt wird es bestellt.

Hier meine jetzige Konfigration:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Auf die letzten Meter stellen sich für mich noch 4 Frage.

1. ist die MX300 ausreichend oder würdet ihr mir im 500GB Segment eine andere empfehlen? +/- 15€

2. beim Ram check ich etwas nicht, hier gibt es für mich gleiche Dinger, aber die Preise sind anders.
16GB G.Skill RipJaws VGB schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM
16GB G.Skill RipJaws VKB schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM

3. Ist das Netzteil mit 400W sicher ausreichend? Denke zwar schon aber wollte mich nochmal absichern.

4. Ist der Lüfter ausreichend für alles, ich mein im Gehäuse sind ja auch noch Lüfter.
Ist er auch Leise?

Falls ihr noch anderweitig Verbesserungsverschläge habt könnt ihr ja noch was dazu schreiben.
Danke euch allen schonmal im Vorraus für diese super Hilfe, ich weiß ich geh wahrscheinlich manchen langsam aufn Sack^^

Habe übrigens jemanden aus dem Bastel-Thread der ihn mir zusammenbaut etc. , auch sehr nett, werde dahingehend wenn alles fertig ist auch eine Bewertung schreiben


----------



## Schnuetz1 (10. Januar 2017)

Zu deinen Fragen:

1. Die MX300 ist gut, kannst du nehmen. 

2. RAM: Gute Frage. Einfach den günstigeren nehmen.

3. Ja, 400W reichen aus.

4. Meinst du den CPU-*Kühler* oder die Gehäuse-*Lüfter*? Beides passt aber. Der Brocken 2 ist ein leiser Kühler, ja. Habe ihn selber und bin glücklich.

Alles gut, wir helfen ja freiwillig. 

Gruß


----------



## mooo11 (10. Januar 2017)

Vielen Dank 

Ja mit dem Ram dacht ich nämlich auch so "hä" 

Ja der CPU Kühler. Dann nehm ich den.
Die im Gehäuse sind ja hoffentlich auch leise.


----------



## Atomixxx (10. Januar 2017)

Schick sonst mal eine Email an Mindfactory und frag was der Unterschied zwischen VGB und VKB ist ich kenne den Unterschied auch nicht


----------



## Schnuetz1 (10. Januar 2017)

mooo11 schrieb:


> Die im Gehäuse sind ja hoffentlich auch leise.



Die Lüfter sind ganz vernünftig, natürlich keine Wunder. Aber dank der internen Lüftersteuerung sind die sehr leise.


----------

